# Change TLC to normal lights process



## X2000 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey guys I know this topic been posted many times but I want to change my tlc plates back to normal what’s the process 

Is it just go to DMV and do the process and then tell broker ?

Can I advoid the upfrount regestration cost that is about to hit us $600?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Your best bet is to post this question in the NYC Forum.


----------

